# Child labour



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Had the boy out learning how to swap out the tires on my wife's car.









After this we went into the shop and he helped me plasma out an artsy piece for the schools silent auction.









Painted.









Not a bad day to spend with the boy.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought you were supposed to loosen the lug nuts before jacking up the car

Good job, Logan!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. And when is he going to get behind the wheel and start driving that car?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It took me a week to be able to watch those videos. Something has been wrong with my laptop. Logan did a great job. You're doing a great job as a father teaching him these things. My husband found it faster and eaiser to do it himself. And now at 28, my poor son doesn't know one end of a hammer from the other. How many kids do you have, and what are their ages?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Roxy - He can drive the wife's car anytime he wants. He's a prop if he gets near my truck though. lol.

Scareme - My father in law did all the work on my wife's and brother in laws cars and now neither of them can even check the oil.
I have a hard enough time working on my vehicles so my kids will learn the basics.

PS. Kylee didn't want to work on the car sooo.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, that was so NOT what I was expecting

Seriously, you're totally demented:googly:


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I know eh? You'd figure being in the military I'd have a better shot!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I just watched this again and I'm crying laughing, it's so damn funny.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Again, I agree with your parenting style. That girl is going to learn to be quick, or suffer the consequences.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Something to tell her therapist.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I think she'll have more disturbing things to tell her therapist than "Daddy tried to nuke me." 

So the child labour has ended but not the projects for the school. 
The next one is a puzzle dinosaur.

Parts cut out.









Partial assembly.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Aww, that's so cute. Are you going to fire a missile at it when it's done?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cool looking Triceratops. An asteroid would be more fitting if you blow him up.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Finished


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice, Wildcat. He is one sturdy looking triceratops.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks.
He's made from 1/4" steel and weighs in at a healthy 11lbs.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok..my dad was a welder and he never had a cool-ass helmet like THAT! Congrats on being a good dad. Time flies...pretty soon they will be at senior prom....


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's the next two. One for a neighbour and one for the wife.
Sorry about the pic quality.


----------

